# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  انا جديد شكر علي

## مكه 2020

مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي

----------

